# Foye Never Forgets Where He Came From



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Once drafted, Randy Foye wanted to get one thing out of the way. A product of the often rough-and-tumble streets of Newark, N.J., Foye wanted to give back by creating his own foundation.
> 
> That usually isn't the first thing on a rookie's list of things to do as an NBA player. Foye's first priority wasn't signing the biggest contract in history or finding a lucrative shoe deal.
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/sixers/20090326_Minnesota_s_Foye_never_forgets_where_he_came_from.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Good to see that there still good guys in the world of sports


----------

